# Reliable mechanic/garage required in Aberdeenshire



## Richard_the_Rogue (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi there,

Does anyone know of a reliable and trustworthy garage or mechanic in the Aberdeenshire area who is willing to work on motorhomes?

I am struggling to find anyone who is willing to do some remedial work on my motorhome.

I could probably do most of the work myself, but would rather just pay to have it done.

What's required:-

Secure a loose headlight
Replace exhaust
Replace exhaust manifold studs
Adjust handbrake
Replace water tank securing straps

Thanks in advance for any recommendations.


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Richard...I,ve had a few small jobs done by Kwik-Fit. You could also try Arnold Clark or Mcconnechy,s. For vehicle electrics try C. Taylor on Aberdeen 662424. If you phone them let them know the height of your van. best of luck !

mike


----------



## oldrover (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Richard

I have used the following for repairs and MOT on my Autosleeper Executive and also on my Nissan X-Trail. Did a reliable job.

North East Tyre & Auto Ltd
Unit 3 Bankhead Ind Estate
Bankhead Ave
Bucksburn
Aberdeen
AB21 9ET
Tel: 01224 714545


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Try
G and L Marshall
Mill Yard
Huntly
Aberdeenshire
AB54 6HY

E-Mail: [email protected]
Telephone:01466 792594
Facsimile:01466 792553

I have not used them but Tony and Linda North who own a Hymer use them for MOT and other work. They also have a 'hire car' facility so you can leave the motorhome with them if work takes more than a day and still get home.
They do have a web presence, just 'google' for G and L Marshall

Regards from Inverallochy !,

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I know one to avoid in south Aberdeenshire - they nearly caused a serious accident through incompetence when they did our brakes last year so I am watching this thread to pick up some suggestions myself

Chris


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Garage*

Hi,
Another one in Huntly is Argyll Garage. Apparently the owner also has a motorhome or RV and can take bigger motorhomes.
01466 792501

I use my local garage in Keith - Mutch Motors who can also take large vehicles. They are used to working on commercials.
Recently carried out my MOT.
01542 882167

I needed a tailpipe for my exhaust (Transit) which exits on the nearside and as it is a continental 'van, not a normal UK transit part.
They recommended a garage at Glenbarry who will make an exhaust part to match using his pipe-bending machine.

Hope this helps,
Alan


----------



## Richard_the_Rogue (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for all your suggestions, I did some asking about and in the end decided to do almost all the work myself.

I've just spent the weekend playing with filler, sandpaper, and paint and the overall effect is not too offensive to the eye, even if I do say so myself.

Handbrake and headlight were easy fixes, next up is the biggie- the exhaust manifold studs. I've opted to bite the bullet and remove the cylinder head as the chances of getting all the studs out with the head in place are close to zero. All parts are on order from No.1 Gear, work will commence next weekend if all goes to plan.


----------

